# Cleavage



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


>


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

My girlfriend squeezed boobs like that on her friend yesterday.

After I witnessed it she gave me the chance to examine them too.

They were warm and 100 % real. Good times. And a great girlfriend.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

Whores...

Something you can look down on and approve at the same time...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL^ Prince just got one up'd haha


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Prince said:


>



Is that Rachel Ray


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> My girlfriend squeezed boobs like that on her friend yesterday.
> 
> After I witnessed it she gave me the chance to examine them too.
> 
> They were warm and 100 % real. Good times. And a great girlfriend.



The only thing your girlfriend did was deflate after you pulled out the stopper.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is that Rachel Ray



I couldn't look away from her boobs long enough to look at her face. I'll take your word for it


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The only thing your girlfriend did was deflate after you pulled out the stopper.


 
You're a lonely fucktard gimp cum-guzzler with a cardboard cutout of David Hasslehoff.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're a lonely fucktard gimp cum-guzzler with a cardboard cutout of David Hasslehoff.



Awesome job of borrowing someone else's put-down.  Are you really that lame?  Yeah, you are.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is that Rachel Ray


 
Nope.

This is her:


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Awesome job of borrowing someone else's put-down. Are you really that lame? Yeah, you are.


 

What a fabulous comeback, argubly your best material to date.


















*NOT.*


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is that Rachel Ray


 

If she stopped eating all that junk she makes and does a shit load of cardio...

Then maybe...

I'd still hit fat Rachel Ray...

Then tell her to make me a Sandwich...


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Awesome job of borrowing someone else's put-down.  Are you really that lame?  Yeah, you are.



That's not what my totally real girlfriend says when I grabbing her big tits that feel great like bags of sand.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 11, 2012)

****Edit*** 
I agree with ExLe. I'd still hit it also *


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

But I prefer Marcela Valladolid on Mexican made easy on the Food Channel...

I jerk off to her show, then after try and make some of her recipes after without washing my hands...

Then I bring the goods to work and pass the food out for lunch...

I want to be in her...










Go make me a sandwich err... uhh... taco...


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 11, 2012)

LMAO this thread is Epic...I am the ultimate boobman...bigger is always better...just like biceps...well unless you count Greg Valentino of course


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What a fabulous comeback, argubly your best material to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You waste too much time on fonts and colors to be straight.  That narrows it down to you being a fag.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

djlance said:


> ****Edit*** *
> *I agree with ExLe. I'd still hit it also *


 
Pic looks fake.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Pic looks fake.



Because you're a dumbass.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> LMAO this thread is Epic...I am the ultimate boobman...bigger is always better...just like biceps...well unless you count Greg Valentino of course


 






here ya go bro...

Enjoy ya some...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Shit son, mine is Camille Ford from "Food Wars" on Travel Channel


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You waste too much time on fonts and colors to be straight.  That narrows it down to you being a fag.



Your lame existence is laughable.

My friend Gary with the ticklish mustache says my love of color is totally straight. He told my on his harley last week while we were cruising for chicks faggot.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> LMAO this thread is Epic...I am the ultimate boobman...bigger is always better...



My "Welcome to the Board" statement


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Because you're a dumbass.


 
Hardly.

I recognize real female bodies unlike you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> LMAO this thread is Epic...I am the ultimate boobman...bigger is always better...just like biceps...well unless you count Greg Valentino of course


 
Bigger isn't always better. Fatties are a testimate to that logic. Along with Greg.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2012)

The hottest food network chick


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

A pic of one of my not make believe girlfriends


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> A pic of one of my not make believe girlfriends


 
What the fuck are you doing?


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> The only thing your girlfriend did was deflate after you pulled out the stopper.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Likely many of you dopes have to work real hard improving yourselves
to get models with major cleavage to even give you the time of day.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> What the fuck are you doing?



I have no need to explain myself to some half-witted ninny muggins.

Why don't you attend to your paid for male prostitute. I'm sure his cock that you know has got to be so fat and delicious and your like on your knees just waiting for his hot cum... what was I saying? 

Anyway you're a fagtard!


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL^ Prince just got one up'd haha


 

let's just call it equal...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Likely many of you dopes have to work real hard improving yourselves
> to get models with major cleavage to even give you the time of day.


 


Madnann said:


> I have no need to explain myself to some half-witted ninny muggins.
> 
> Why don't you attend to your paid for male prostitute. I'm sure his cock that you know has got to be so fat and delicious and your like on your knees just waiting for his hot cum... what was I saying?
> 
> Anyway you're a fagtard!


 

I bet this is Madmanns gimmick of himself...

They are the same people...

He is e-fighting himself...

Just like sex, he is just doing it himself...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2012)

not sure but maddfag just changed his avatar again. lol


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I bet this is Madmanns gimmick of himself...
> 
> They are the same people...
> 
> ...


 

Wrong moron, totally different IP's.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I bet this is Madmanns gimmick of himself...



Who the fuck is Madmann? I'm not Madmann. do you get it you cum guzzling troll licker?

Why does everyone keep confusing with this faggot madmann? He's clearly a closet homo. I'm a man's man. I like don't cocks pounding my ass.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> Who the fuck is Madmann? I'm not Madmann. do you get it you cum guzzling troll licker?
> 
> Why does everyone keep confusing with this faggot madmann? He's clearly a closet homo. I'm a man's man. I like cocks pounding my ass.


 

Your cool...


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wrong moron, totally different IP's.



Idiot.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wrong moron, totally different IP's.



Gay avatar, homo.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Gay avatar, homo.



That's the axe I bought with babysitting money to use at the renissance festival.

Something you could not fathom. Who's gay now.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> That's the axe I bought with babysitting money to use at the renissance festival.
> 
> Something you could not fathom. Who's gay now.


 

So you didn't buy a gimp costume this time...


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

ExLe said:


> So you didn't buy a gimp costume this time...



No I didn't dress up like your dad.

I was a melee wizard faggot. And I got all kinds of chicks that day.


----------



## katanga (Feb 11, 2012)

Damm this is funny as fuck ....madnann and madmann for awhile I was under the impression madmann lost his marbles ....but I see know its actually two different profiles...hat off to you madnann


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

katanga said:


> Damm this is funny as fuck ....madnann and madmann for awhile I was under the impression madmann lost his marbles ....but I see know its actually two different profiles...hat off to you madnann



Irrelevant noob.

Pay no attention to fagman. That dimwit never had any marbles.

We're nothing alike. He wishes he was me. 

I have mad nanny skills. Hence... Madnann

That madmann bitch can't babysit for shit.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 11, 2012)

Tig 'ol Bitties.....WE ALL LOVE 'EM....


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


Wow!!!..


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> *Tig 'ol Bitties*.....WE ALL LOVE 'EM....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm proud to say I finally own cleavage! 


I was messing with the photo effects with this pic which is why it's all funky...I kinda like it like that!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> I'm proud to say I finally own cleavage!
> 
> 
> I was messing with the photo effects with this pic which is why it's all funky...I kinda like it like that!








Hey, gymdiva.


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

hey Curt! look! I finally got the twins!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 11, 2012)

lol _Congratulations_. 

And welcome to *IronMagazine!*


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 11, 2012)

This thread should never die!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 12, 2012)

Curt James said:


> lol _Congratulations_.
> 
> And welcome to *IronMagazine!*




thank you! 



hey I tweeted you btw....better get to posting there, too


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 12, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> This thread should never die!




one more pic then! hahahaha....I'm currently using this as my twitter profile pic...funny how often I get replies from various "celebrities" now that I'm using it


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2012)

Must... tweet... now! ^^^^


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 12, 2012)

hahahaha I expect everyone to follow me on twitter now


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 12, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> hahahaha I expect everyone to follow me on twitter now



I'd follow you anywhere now


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 12, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> hahahaha I expect everyone to follow me on twitter now



I'm creating an account just to follow you


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> hahahaha I expect everyone to follow me on twitter now


 
Who the fuck are you?


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> hahahaha I expect everyone to follow me on twitter now



Forget following you, I'm gonna walk backwards in front of you!


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck are you?



She's the owner of epic cleavage, sorry no penis though you wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> She's the owner of epic cleavage, sorry no penis though you wouldn't be interested.


 
You are the one who brought up men's privates, you perverted fagslut.

You call that epic cleavage. I've squeezed better, and there's better in this thread.

LOL @ your severe desperation. Nice avatar, copying my catch phrase, fucking loser.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I'm a perverted fagslut.
> 
> 
> Nice avatar,whats my catch phrase again



Your catch phrase is "cum in my mouth daddy"


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck are you?



Oh and BTW nice job at running off another female asshole. I swear to god you would fuck your own abortion.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Your catch phrase is "cum in my mouth daddy"


 
Impossible.



tommygunz said:


> Oh and BTW nice job at running off another female asshole. I swear to god you would fuck your own abortion.


 
Did I ruin your chance with someone who didn't really care about you?

Awww.......pardon me while I focus on more interesting matters.....


----------



## collins (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Awww.......pardon me while I focus on more interesting matters.....



Eddie counting babysitting money?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Eddie counting babysitting money?


 
I really don't care what "eddie" is doing thomas.

But I'm counting money from my actual paycheck.

The pic is merely an example of matters more interesting than your whining.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

madmann said:


> but i'm counting money from my actual paycheck.
> 
> The pic is merely an example of matters more interesting



View attachment 40220


----------



## XYZ (Feb 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 

Very nice.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 27, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> one more pic then! hahahaha....I'm currently using this as my twitter profile pic...funny how often I get replies from various "celebrities" now that I'm using it



Damn.. I'd hit it


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Damn.. I'd hit it


 
Don't expect her to reply with a mutal feeling.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


>


 

Fuck you eddie and your fake ass pictures


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry for the thread jacking 
back on topic


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## fitter420 (Feb 27, 2012)

To jag...who is THAT?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Fuck you eddie and your fake ass pictures


 
Wrong person. I am not eddie.

And my money is real little peasant.



fitter420 said:


> To jag...who is THAT?


 
Someone with an in-depth restraining order against jagbender.

She may not be smart enough to have it, but i give her the benefit.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Oh and BTW nice job at running off another female asshole. I swear to god you would fuck your own abortion.


Lord knows his mama tried time after time, but her coat hanger kept bending because all she could afford was some cheap walmart knockoff brand....


----------



## Madnann (Feb 27, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Fuck you eddie and your fake ass pictures



 

The problem is he's a bitch troll and gets off to being owned. If you posted a video of him sucking dick behind a dumpster it wouldn't deter him at all. He'd call you faggots for watching him suck dick.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Eddie counting babysitting money?




it's a pic from a payday loan site. he musta needed tre fiddy.






Same Day Payday Loans


----------



## Madmann (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^^

See you still haven't gotten over me.



Rednack said:


> Lord knows his mama tried time after time, but her coat hanger kept bending because all she could afford was some cheap walmart knockoff brand....


 
Someday you'll realize being a cornfed dufus has its limitations.

Then again your species is very slow to develop sound judgment.

So I won't hold my breath, but just wish for the best. (Your death)





Rednack said:


> Rednack _*Smartass White Boy...* _


*HA HA HA HA HA.* You're kidding right?

You're not even smart enough to work an ATM machine.

Hell couldn't even operate a riding lawn mower either.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2012)

Which one. Both are Internet babes. But saddmann will probably post them as his girlfriends on another site he trolls 
Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jagbender (Feb 27, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wrong person. I am not eddie.
> 
> And my money is real little peasant.
> 
> ...



The only thing REAL about you is my cock in your 
Mouth.  Come on over and blow my dog again. I will pay with real money not your monopoly money.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 27, 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like Sarah Palin???


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> The only thing REAL about you is my cock in your Mouth. Come on over and blow my dog again.


 
You're dreaming again. And converting it to text. Not good.

So what happen to the real guy you cheat on your "wife with who
takes care of all that and your other needs on a weekly basis?




jagbender said:


> I will pay with real money not your monopoly money.


 
So you're a gambler? Good at poker? Good at sports betting?

I am and I'd crush you. You're not ready for the big boys son.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're dreaming again. And converting it to text. Not good.
> 
> So what happen to the real guy you cheat on your "wife with who
> takes care of all that and your other needs on a weekly basis?
> ...


 


Big Boy  Are you fucking kidding me?  

In order to insult me I would have to value your opinion.  


I thoug I taught you not to fuck with you elders son.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)

Saddmann  show me the money.  Fucktard


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 28, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a pic from a payday loan site. he musta needed tre fiddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Busted Again


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Big Boy Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> In order to insult me I would have to value your opinion.
> 
> ...


 
There isn't a goddamn thing an idiot like you could teach me.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> There isn't a goddamn thing an idiot like you could teach me.


 
Really?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Really?


 
Absolutely.

And currently you seem to be into Pedophillia via photographs.

Confirms my point even more of why archaic peons disgust me.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 28, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> And currently you seem to be into Pedophillia via photographs.
> 
> Confirms my point even more of why archaic peons disgust me.


I can't figure out if you're a moron or a fucking retard...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## malk (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Zaphod (Feb 29, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're dreaming again. And converting it to text. Not good.
> 
> So what happen to the real guy you cheat on your "wife with who
> takes care of all that and your other needs on a weekly basis?
> ...



Only thing you're good at is swallowing sperm by the bucket.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Fuck you eddie and your fake ass pictures


----------



## Madmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I can't figure out if you're a moron or a fucking retard...



Thankfully neither as I don't share your bloodlines.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Only thing you're good at is swallowing sperm by the bucket.


 
I wish you were good at swallowing Drano.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## spartan1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Need to see more tits.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> [/QUOTE
> She looks awful young bro, you should've waited a couple more icecream seasons on this one,
> i bet her cooch still smells like pee..


----------



## jagbender (Feb 29, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Need to see more tits.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## jagbender (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)




----------

